# Conflicting Input on Water Cloudiness



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 55 FW that I received from a friend. I had no choice but to do a new set up with 9 fish. I have recently donated five to the LFS and am now left with:

1 Blood Parrot
1 Blue Acarra
1 Firemouth

My question is about cloudiness in relation to cycling. I set up the tank four weeks ago. With the number and size fish I had, ammonia levels quickly spiked. Since day 5 of setup, I have been doing 20% water changes every other day. Ammonia and nitrite levels are now at 0. Nitrate is 40 before water change and 20 after. The only additives I use are water conditioner and 1 Tbs/5 gal aquarium salt. During week 3, my water became very cloudy. I understand that this is bacteria bloom; however I have done much research and have received conflicting information.

One site said that these bacteria can be very harmful since the bacteria consume large amounts of oxygen. Another site said the bacteria are totally harmless and changing water can interfere with the cycling. What is the real truth? Should I continue water changes every other day until is clears (it is so cloudy on the 2nd day that I cannot see the back of the aquarium). Should I stop water changes until the water clears? Could the cloudy water be something else entirely? 

BTW, I have 1 Aquaclear 70 filter (came with tank) and I added a Emperor 400. Is this filtration overkill? I appreciate any response (even from you SpongeBob.  You can be as blunt as you want. I respect your knowledge.).


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

personally, I dont think you can ever have too much filtration! Ive never had to deal with cloudy water that didnt clear up in a day or two. Cloudy water can also be caused by the food you use. How much are you feeding and what type of food??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are both right, but the bacteria consuming large amounts of o2 and suffocating your vish is extremely rare. Bacteria dieoff is more dnagerous and even then its rare they deprive fish of o2. It sounds like your cycle is complete and the excess bacteria is dieing off. I'd go to your normal waterchange schedule (weekly or bi-weekly) as the dieoff is about done.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use Wardley floating chichlid pellets twice daily and only enough that can be consumed in two minutes. Any extra I remove.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would cut that two once a day until this bloom is done... fishes stomachs are about the size of their eyes put together... not very big. And in an aquarium, they don't really need to chase their food now do they, this equals less energy being used... so basically one feeding is effective enough to keep everything in order... I would also slowly switch foods with low ash and low phosphates (Wardley tends to be high in these). I'd go with simpte on that you should lay off the water changes... maybe put in a powerhead for extra o2.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

could you tell me what is the depth of your gravel? Could you tell me if you do a 30% gravel vac.? It seem that the bio- load is ok but it might be that you are MAYBE having to much waste at the bottom of the tank which would cause excessive bacteria to grow. This site is not to bad:http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/cloudy_water.htm and this site is good to: http://www.nunnie.com/cloudy.html


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

You have an algae bloom which occurs in all new set ups. I think the bio load is too much for a tank that`s not cycled. You should be doing daily water changes until the ammonia and nitrItes are gone and the nirtAtes are below 40. You can add poly fiber to all the empty spaces in you filter til it clears up.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what happened to the ninth fish? you said you had nine, gave 5 away, and only have three left?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> what happened to the ninth fish? you said you had nine, gave 5 away, and only have three left?



It`s here :fish:


----------

